# Help my fluval 404 is not working



## dreamhunter1

I have fluval 404 and it doesn't work (and no I can't take it back) I have replaced the impeller, the inpeller shaft, and the round thing (impeller cover maybe)? The plunger thing broke also and I ordered a new one. The thing is , it is not sucking in any water at all. I have put a makeshift plunger thing in there but it is still not sucking in any water. The hoses are not clogged or anything.Does anyone have any ideas what could be wrong with it? Would that little plunger thing cause it to do this? It wasn't working when I first tried it and I bought the other pieces then the plunger thing broke but it wasn't working before that either, it will take almost 2 weeks to get the plunger thing I ordered, but I hate to wait that long to find out something else is wrong with it. Right now I have put 2 small filters I had on my 20 gal tanks on this one (55 gal) but that is not going to work for long and being so close after christmas I can't afford to go buy a new fluval 405


----------



## coryp

try priming it by sucking on the end of the output but be for you doo make sure the impeller is stll spining


----------



## aeri

When you turn it on those the motor/impeller spin? Do you hear it crackling/spinning dry? If so, good, that means the motor works. Now don't leave it running dry too long it'll break the impeller.

The plunger thing does jack****. I never use it. Fluvals suck at priming.

Anyways, make sure the hoses are filled with water with minimal air bubbles, then submerge the intake section underwater in the tank. The 400 series should have a lock right where the hose connects to the filter so the water won't just leak into the filter (and then out of the filter, because fluvals do that).

Turn on the fluval while the hose is submerged and full of water, unlock the hose to allow water to flow into the filter.

Make sure the filter is physically placed below the tank level to allow gravity help prime the filter.

Filling the filter to the top with water can help speed up the process, but shouldn't make a difference in terms of priming.


----------



## aeri

coryp said:


> try priming it by sucking on the end of the output but be for you doo make sure the impeller is stll spining


I did that once when I first started out the hobby and drank a mouthful.
I spent about an hour gargling listerine after that.


----------



## coryp

aeri said:


> I did that once when I first started out the hobby and drank a mouthful.
> I spent about an hour gargling listerine after that.


ahah i do it when its off


----------



## Ciddian

awee man you are having bad fluval luck too eh? I just recently had my impeller shatter. (the plastic bits)

I agree with Aeri, forever i thought i was doing something wrong but that priming plunger really stinks.


----------



## dreamhunter1

Thanks everyone , filling the hoses full and submerging them then turning on the fluval did the trick yayyyyyyyyyyy it has been running properly for a few hours now and no problems


----------



## Ciddian

awesome


----------

